# Guess how many?!?



## Luisa

Bought this sweet girl pregnant. She was thin when I got her but seems to be putting on weight quick especially now. The lady doesn't have an exact date but with information, I was given Talula is due end of January early February. She had her last kid July 21st. I know that's very soon.. I didn't breed her.


----------



## Luisa

My girls together.


----------



## liz

She is deep in barrel so she could easily give 2-3.
Her being bred back so soon and it doesn't appear as though she was used as a milk doe, getting her to a good condition now will help when she delivers, also... be careful with over feeding grain in the last month, it actually makes the kids grow larger as opposed to helping mom. Give her plenty good hay, alfalfa pellets and a small grain ration twice a day during the last month until delivery them gradually up the grain for milk production.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

2-3


----------



## Luisa

Woahh... I was thinking a single cause she doesn't go out like most pictures... This just got super fun and exciting...!


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep, she may surprise you with how many. :razz:


----------



## Luisa

Exciting!!! Congrats on all your new girls!!! Super cute... Saw your thread!!


----------



## NubianFan

I would guess twins... but could be more.
She and her friend she is napping with are both super cute congrats!!


----------



## Luisa

Sooo... Yesterday her vulva was normal. Today totally puffy with discharge. She's contracting and puffy. Don't know when I expect babies... But I do think they're on their way... I'm so excited and scared. She has colostrum already but she hasn't bagged up. I don't know what I'm looking for with ligaments but she is much squishier than my other doe, so my assumption is they're gone. The lady I got her from made me think she was due mid January early February... Obviously not though given what we're doing. It's totally going to happen in the middle of the night...! Ugh!!!


----------



## Luisa

I'm super excited for the babies!!! See what I get. Her baby daddy looked just like her guy he was black and white!


----------



## NubianFan

Is she having contractions already?


----------



## Luisa

Yup. She's been having them since noon.


----------



## NubianFan

oh well it shouldn't be long then. You may have a long night ahead of you. You ever delivered before?


----------



## Luisa

Nope. Never had anything pregnant. Totally nervous!


----------



## NubianFan

We I am no help really, I have pulled calves but never goats. Maybe make you a new thread saying she is having contractions walk me through this or something and see if you can get some of the old hands to come help you out with this little lady!! Good luck!! and I am sure it will be fine, usually they can do it without us.


----------



## goathiker

I'll be on her till late if you need help or moral support.


----------



## Luisa

She's laying down!!!!!


----------



## Luisa

Thank you goat hiker!!! I'm sure I will. Way too excited. This is her third round so apparently she's a pro and always easy but I'm very excited!!!


----------



## goathiker

Great, is she pushing yet?


----------



## Luisa

Technically it could be a week though... Yes? Or is she showing signs of immediate babies?


----------



## Luisa

No pushing. We've seen contractions and her Vulva is super puffy. She's kicking and biting at her sides and like I said now laying down and resting.


----------



## goathiker

It could be a while yet. She could have been having little positioning contractions. These can last a few days sometimes.


----------



## Luisa

Nooooo!!! Hahah. This is testing my patience... I hear it's a virtue bit I just want babies now now now!!! Haha


----------



## Luisa

I'll go out in 20 and try getting a pooch shot... She's puffy and she has colostrum, I was worried because she hasn't bagged up so I felt them and colostrum came out... I obviously stopped right away. I know babies need it!


----------



## goathiker

She will make colostrum though out labor as well. Yes, get a pooch shot and one of her hind half from the side.


----------



## Luisa

I will have to do it when I have help tomorrow. She's not a very friendly (well I guess I should say she's just very skittish) doe and wants nothing to do with me back there...!


----------



## goathiker

If you can be there when she kids...Get right in there and hold the wet slimy baby, get the birth fluids on you and let her lick them off of you. In her mind you will become one of her own. It's an old goat herders trick to tame them down. :hi5:


----------



## CritterCarnival

Give her something yummy to eat and sneak around behind her with the camera when she's distracted.


----------



## PantoneH

Thats what i have to do with my soon to kid doe. Shes MEAN! she chased me out of the barn lastnight trying to bite and get me with her horns. Ive noticed mine is biting at her sides and flopping around and they look as though theyre jumpin in her belly its pretty cool. Any day now. I know how impatient you feel! Im going nuts with kid fever hers!


----------



## Luisa

It's 230 am where I live soo I promised my anxious self if I wake up I'll go play with her. She's being super sweet. She let me pet her.... That's a HUGE STEP for her. Haha. She looks more puffed but nothing crazy. This was the best shots I could get... Thoughts?


----------



## Luisa

And I just realized you can't really see her utters in the shots but it's there!!!


----------



## Luisa

PantoneH that's hilarious. My goat would scare the crap out of me if she did that!!! She's not mean. Just a scared pansy. She wants to be nice she just doesn't trust me yet... I've only has her a couple months and really only spend time with her on the weekends. I woek long shifts 4 days a week.
But yes impatient to say the least I am!


----------



## Luisa

Goat hiker I would LOVE TO BE THERE!!!! All about the good or bad timing. Hahah


----------



## Luisa

CritterCarnival said:


> Give her something yummy to eat and sneak around behind her with the camera when she's distracted.


She watches me like a hawk no matter what I put in front of her. Haha.


----------



## nchen7

i'm thinking it's close! I bought a skittish pregnant doe last year, and she was super lovey dovey with me after she gave birth (she had it in the middle of the night so I woke up to find a semi wet baby on the ground). I got the goo on me b/c I couldn't help but snuggle with the buckling and she just licked me all over. we're friends now. lol.


----------



## Luisa

I'm going out again now. I'm exhausted. Checked on her every two hours throughout the night! Still nothing but will see if anything is different and post more pictures!


----------



## nchen7

yes....she's sticking to the doe's code. she'll wait until you're so exhausted and frustrated that you give up and sleep through the night (like what mine did) or go to the store or dr's appt, that's when she'll decide to go into labour. hehe


----------



## Luisa

Well I work an 11 hour shift today so maybe she'll go today...! Just let me cuddle them and I'm good!!! Hahah. Her ligament so feel gone. She doesn't really likes touching it so she scoots off bit I can almost touch my fingers together. She is still eating...! And hasn't bagged up yet. I know this can happen after birth.


----------



## Luisa

My neighbor checked on her, still no babies but sent me these...


----------



## Luisa

Update.
































She's sitting funky. She's puffed more. I was able to get a finger in there... Didn't feel a head but only got knuckle deep, but she was super loose... She wasn't happy. She's stArting to be overly friendly. Won't leave my side. Tries going everywhere with me... These are all signs yes?


----------



## goathiker

Yes, these are all signs. Has she lost her mucous plug yet?


----------



## Luisa

Not that I saw but I worked 10 to 9. Not really sure what it would look like but yesterday was yellow discharge not a whole lot of anything today.


----------



## goathiker

The black doe is losing mucous plug. See how it is more liquid?
The Cou Clair doe is in labor and streaming goo as they say here on goat spot. She had her kids less then an hour later.


----------



## Luisa

Yeah other than sunday there is still no discharge... I feel so confused. She's behaving like a nut job and her vulva just keeps growing. Here's pictures of her from just now this morning.












































On top of all of it she's been crazy friendly. This morning she was all over me (which again this goat has never in the 2 months I've had her wanted a thing to so with me...!) she usually goes up the second or third rail of the fence but never where she is now. She's also jumping on the barn wall like crazy and doing a weird swing of the neck...?!? I tries checking ligaments since she was being so sweet but when I didn't get it the first time she backed off to size me up like a headbutt was next...!! I'm so so confused...!


----------



## Luisa

I don't know if she's changing or I just think she is because I want me a Xmas baby!!!


----------



## goathiker

She is changing, Her udder doesn't look that ready yet though. Has she had kids before?


----------



## Luisa

I could be crazy but it also looks like maybe some wax is being built up... 







Yes one nipple is bigger than the other. She had a single last who only sipped on one side.


----------



## Luisa

Yes. I only saw one kid. But her last owner said the first time she had 2 and second time 1. But the lady didn't even know she was pregnant round 2 said she just came out one day to her baby... So I wouldn't be surprised if she's one to just plop one out.


----------



## Luisa

And doesn't show crazy sings. Such as bags.


----------



## MsScamp

That could very well be. Some does don't need the fanfare, they simply drop kids - usually about 4 AM. :laugh:


----------



## PantoneH

Yes she does look as though she is waxing over. And her tail looks to be rising up also. I'd say soon. I'm expecting my first kids also any day now I'm like you diving in headfirst!!


----------



## Luisa

Aah!!! Wax and discharge this morning!!!! Ahhh!!


----------



## lauraanimal1

OK Ive been following this post and I am curious, what is waxing up? I cant tell what your talking about. The streaming goo, or plug I understand but not the waxing over.
:shrug:


----------



## Ride4ever

Maybe it was just me, but until a goat begins to stream goo I never bet on when they will have babies unless I have had the doe through 3 kiddings or more. Each goat is different. I have one doe that no matter how small or large she is she only has 2 kids. Never has any trouble, but her udder bags up weeks or even months in advance. I will say when the doe will kid because I have had her for 5 years. This doe could have any number of kids because this is the first time you have expirenced her kidding. After this time you will have a good idea of what to expect. Also often the number of kids to expect. Another doe I had showed no signs whatsoever of kidding and always looked like she was going to have twins, but had triplets every time and had terrible labor and always needed help. Now that she has stuff hanging out the time is closer. Better keep checking her. I swear that they have the kids exactly when you can't or won't be there.
Waxing over happens to the teats when the doe is getting ready to kid. It is to keep the milk from streaming out until the kids can drink the milk.


----------



## lauraanimal1

Any updates? How she doin?
onder:


----------



## Luisa

Still gooing. But no baby(ies) yet. She was laying down for a while but now she's eating. I'm going crazy!!! All I want is cute little babies to cuddle with. I work an 11 hour shift tomorrow but I am off Friday Saturday and Sunday. So according to doe code I can expect this baby to come tomorrow... Too bad for me...! I want to see everything!!!


----------



## Luisa

Ride4ever said:


> Maybe it was just me, but until a goat begins to stream goo I never bet on when they will have babies unless I have had the doe through 3 kiddings or more. Each goat is different. I have one doe that no matter how small or large she is she only has 2 kids. Never has any trouble, but her udder bags up weeks or even months in advance. I will say when the doe will kid because I have had her for 5 years. This doe could have any number of kids because this is the first time you have expirenced her kidding. After this time you will have a good idea of what to expect. Also often the number of kids to expect. Another doe I had showed no signs whatsoever of kidding and always looked like she was going to have twins, but had triplets every time and had terrible labor and always needed help. Now that she has stuff hanging out the time is closer. Better keep checking her. I swear that they have the kids exactly when you can't or won't be there.
> Waxing over happens to the teats when the doe is getting ready to kid. It is to keep the milk from streaming out until the kids can drink the milk.


Ahh!! I know. I bought her pregnant and so for none of the ladies info has added up... So, she was supposed to be due end of January at the earliest but she's showing so many signs I just no longer think that was accurate! But I'm so excited to meet whatever little one(s) are in her belly!!!! I still think single. Since dropping she looks emaciated. Lol and I still have plenty of food inside with her.


----------



## Luisa

Nothing new today. I didn't see any discharge. But had to come to work. She does have her tail hanging super low... And tight too... Don't know what that means...?!? But she only lifted it up when she went to the bathroom. Aside from that she covered her parts...!


----------



## Ride4ever

Tight....hmmmmm. Usually they get looser when they are ready to kid. ??? I would just keep watching her. Make sure she doesn't seem to be in pain. (well too much pain. Contractions can cause discomfort until they are ready to kid and THEN they cause pain.) Whats her udder doing?


----------



## Luisa

Ride4ever said:


> Tight....hmmmmm. Usually they get looser when they are ready to kid. ??? I would just keep watching her. Make sure she doesn't seem to be in pain. (well too much pain. Contractions can cause discomfort until they are ready to kid and THEN they cause pain.) Whats her udder doing?


I don't really mean tight in ligaments and what not I mean tight like glued to her tush!!  she doesn't seem in pain at all. She's clingy and being weird but I wouldn't say pain. I'm beginning to think the joke is on me... Her udder is beginning to get waxed over but according to her previous owner she had no clue she was pregnant one day came out and she had a baby... So I wouldn't be surprised if she is a doe who's udders fill after baby... But I'm ready for kid cuddles!!!!


----------



## Ride4ever

I bet you are! I am so excited just thinking about my kids arriving. I have 3 does due for mid-january, then 2 for early Feb, then 4 for March, and 1 for early May. I can't wait to start thinking about names!!!! Oh and now I get it. Well that was the reason I was beginning to worry so I bet shes fine. They could be falze alarms like you said (goats love to do that too).


----------



## Luisa

Ride4ever said:


> I bet you are! I am so excited just thinking about my kids arriving. I have 3 does due for mid-january, then 2 for early Feb, then 4 for March, and 1 for early May. I can't wait to start thinking about names!!!! Oh and now I get it. Well that was the reason I was beginning to worry so I bet shes fine. They could be falze alarms like you said (goats love to do that too).


I hear that!!! I'm excited to see what her baby looks like!!! I'm guessing one...!!! Hoping for 2!


----------



## Luisa

Well we all know I'm going crazy waiting for these sweet babies!!! So with that being said I don't know how to check for ligaments but I'm comparing ladies where I think it would be and I think hers are gone. My fingers are touching. Here as some pics for those of you who might be able to tell me whether I am right or now. I'm off the next 3 days and we had a talk about how she's going to wait until I am right next to her to have these baby(ies). 































She also heard something outside and for scared so his behind me. She let me love on her more than ever before. I strategically went for the right side and got to feel the baby(ies) kick around like crazy... I already know they're going to be little hellions!!!!!


----------



## PantoneH

Is she mush a few inches up too? Sometimes my does ligs disappear further south but up just an inch they're still there :| keep checking because they'll be non instant and come back again


----------



## Luisa

PantoneH said:


> Is she mush a few inches up too? Sometimes my does ligs disappear further south but up just an inch they're still there :| keep checking because they'll be non instant and come back again


Total mush compared to my other not preggo doe. Unsure for a preggo doe though!!!!


----------



## goathiker

The ligs run from the pin bones, which are the little knobby bones that are on each side below her tail, they go up in a triangle to above her tailhead.


----------



## Luisa

I've been sick in bed all morning with an awful sfach flu bought free from my little nephew. My neighbor went to look at her and this was oozing out of her stall. It was thick and slimy looking but she didn't touch it. I had my phone off so I could rest up a storm. Just walked over and I'm not really finding it. But her description of where of when was not all that clear... Could it be her water broke? I have her free right now with her stall open and she is not running to the other goat like she usually does. She actually staying very close to me and her stall. 













The second picture is of it now an hour or more later.


----------



## Luisa

goathiker said:


> The ligs run from the pin bones, which are the little knobby bones that are on each side below her tail, they go up in a triangle to above her tailhead.


Thank you! Awesome video.


----------



## MsScamp

Luisa, I would say her water has broke and she is in labor.


----------



## Luisa

She is now going to the other goat but jumping up high like she wants to hear butt her. Then stopping shy... I assume showing dominance...( she's definitely not alpha... And if petunia was out right now her ass would be grass for acting like that!!! Lol)


----------



## Luisa

GoatCrazy said:


> Luisa, I would say her water has broke and she is in labor.


Exciting!!! She's not laying down but she is hunching her back quite a bit.


----------



## Luisa

How long after the water breaks typically?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Look for a bubble....then it's time!


----------



## Luisa

NyGoatMom said:


> Look for a bubble....then it's time!


Thanks! None of that yet. But I can confirm it was the water because she just peed again and true to herself it was clear and disappeared right away.


----------



## Luisa

Is there a time frame typically that I can base it on? Sorry this is my first birth on my property ever!


----------



## goathiker

Each doe is different. There's no flat rules unfortunately. Some does even give birth standing up. When you see this, get ready to catch and dry the nose and mouth


----------



## goathiker

See the white hoof and the dark nose in the bubble? That's what you want to see. 2 hooves, one nose.


----------



## Luisa

But can I expect in the next day or two or should I be expecting another false alarm of over a week. Anything regarding like a min or max? Or really no telling at all and I should stop guessing. Lol


----------



## peggy

If her water broke and it sounds like it did then expect babies soon.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lets put it this way, if it was my doe...I'd be staying with her.


----------



## goathiker

If she is hunching a lot, then she is having contractions.


----------



## Luisa

She hunches every once in a while. But mainly her stomach gets super tight and she starts running like crazy. She's pooping a ton. But really just frolicking a lot. Nothing that screams labor to me.


----------



## Luisa

I just put her in her stall. She's having hard contractions and pawing. I thought she was about to lay down but she started eating instead... Bummer.


----------



## goathiker

Many do eat through rest periods of labor. Sounds like she is on her way to me.


----------



## Luisa

She is now standing like this looking into space not moving but switching weight on back legs and lifting head up. She's been like this for five minutes.


----------



## goathiker

I'm going to PM you my phone number...If you need any help or support you can call.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Happy kidding


----------



## Luisa

goathiker said:


> I'm going to PM you my phone number...If you need any help or support you can call.


How sweet are you!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Luisa

NyGoatMom said:


> Happy kidding


Thanks!!!! I'm certainly excited for the debut!!!


----------



## Luisa

And we're down!!! We look comfortable but down non the less.






she looks super peaceful just dosing into space.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well at least you have a good seat!  When my nubian went into labor, she was up and down and up and down, eating,pawing,up,down... :hair: but when I would try to leave her...she flipped out! I ended up sitting in the stall with her...on an upturned bucket....all night!!! lol


----------



## janeen128

Happy Kidding Following this thread closely;-)


----------



## Luisa

Theres nothing poking out just yet!!!


----------



## Luisa

Trust me you'll all know as soon as it happens with my obsession with her.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hoping for sooner so you can get some sleep tonight


----------



## Luisa

NyGoatMom said:


> Hoping for sooner so you can get some sleep tonight


Me too


----------



## peggy

I am following closely as well, I had to go on the forum as soon as I got back on the computer. Good luck, it is an exciting time and a scary time but so worth it.


----------



## robin4

liz said:


> She is deep in barrel so she could easily give 2-3.
> Her being bred back so soon and it doesn't appear as though she was used as a milk doe, getting her to a good condition now will help when she delivers, also... be careful with over feeding grain in the last month, it actually makes the kids grow larger as opposed to helping mom. Give her plenty good hay, alfalfa pellets and a small grain ration twice a day during the last month until delivery them gradually up the grain for milk production.


What does deep in the barrel mean?


----------



## PantoneH

Yes stay with her.


----------



## PantoneH

Deep in the barrel means deep bodied i beleive


----------



## Honeysuckle

I've been secretly stalking this thread, and I gotta say I can wait for babies to be born!!!! Hope they come so so you can get some sleep tonight!


----------



## Luisa

Just backed my truck up into the barn... Looks like I'm camping out... Still no babies.


----------



## janeen128

Such a good goat mom


----------



## MsScamp

Luisa said:


> Just backed my truck up into the barn... Looks like I'm camping out... Still no babies.


Welcome to the club! :laugh:


----------



## PantoneH

Whoo! Make sure you have a thermos of coffee lol!!!


----------



## Luisa

Nothing yet. But she's not getting up for her food. She really didn't move at all all night long. This is very confusing!!! I don't know how you all don't go crazy with your babies..! I sure am!  also, her ligaments seem to not be as mushy as they were...!


----------



## janeen128

Oh wow! Hope all is going well;-)


----------



## peggy

I was sure that there would be kids this morning.


----------



## Luisa

She was just laying down all night. Her ligaments feel harder then they did the day before... I feel so confused. She didn't get up to eat today until I brought out the grain. She's wet in her hooha but not like leaking fluids just wet..! I feel so confused!!! She doesn't seem in pain and the baby is kicking away... So I'm not necessarily worried just EXTREMELY CONFUSED!!!


----------



## peggy

Was she having contractions earlier??? I can't remember if you posted that. I know that sometimes their ligs will come and go. I can see why this is making you confused......


----------



## kccjer

I don't even look at the ligs. If you aren't feeling at the right spot or the same spot each time you're not going to be able to tell. I look for the streaming...but we do have one doe who does not stream. Like I've said before....I know we're kidding when I see the bubble with the baby. Lol


----------



## Luisa

Haha. It's all I want!!! No streaming yet. She's wet but not streaming she's had what I would think is a contraction but I'm doubting myself in everything. The baby(ies) are happy and kicking away!


----------



## peggy

I guess as long as she isn't having contractions and pushing without anything coming then things should be okay. Keep us posted.


----------



## Ride4ever

I hope she has this soon. How was your night? Don't worry about her moving around. Some goats like to move right up until they deliver. I had a Lamancha that never layed down to kid. We had her for years and she always kidded standing up. Go figure!


----------



## Luisa

Nothing new... Her back end is lifted totally up if that makes any sense. Like I feel like her butt and vulva are pointed towards the sky instead of perpendicular to the floor in stance. Aside from that she seems totally happy and not in pain at all. Ugh!!! I'm going nuts. Tried calling some vets to ask questions but none in my area deal with goats and those that do are not on call. Oh the bonus of living in the desert. Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Man! I thought for sure there'd be babies... aw, shucks!


----------



## Honeysuckle

I had a doe that always had a "false labor" about a month before she kidded, then her daughter did the same thing. Goats are crazy and you really don't know if they are really truly in labor until you see it coming out.


----------



## NubianFan

Are you sure she is pregnant?? :shrug: Maybe she is just really gassy??onder::laugh:


----------



## Luisa

NubianFan said:


> Are you sure she is pregnant?? :shrug: Maybe she is just really gassy??onder::laugh:


Don't scare me... She better be!!!! Haha. But yes, I'd assume water doesn't just break and goo doesn't just come out of the vulva without a baby being in there!!! I've also taken a stethoscope to her and my other doe and there's a real thump that goes on with the pregnant one that you don't get with the other doe.


----------



## Luisa

Honeysuckle said:


> I had a doe that always had a "false labor" about a month before she kidded, then her daughter did the same thing. Goats are crazy and you really don't know if they are really truly in labor until you see it coming out.


That would make sense... Her previous owner did say she was bred a month after her baby was born (July 22nd) which would be august 22nd and changed a few times as far as dates go after that. But she wasn't really sure of when she kidded slash her story line didn't make total sense. So we shall see.


----------



## Luisa

NyGoatMom said:


> Man! I thought for sure there'd be babies... aw, shucks!


Me too.  lol


----------



## NubianFan

Luisa said:


> Don't scare me... She better be!!!! Haha. But yes, I'd assume water doesn't just break and goo doesn't just come out of the vulva without a baby being in there!!! I've also taken a stethoscope to her and my other doe and there's a real thump that goes on with the pregnant one that you don't get with the other doe.


I was just messing with ya, but she better hurry up and have those babies!!! silly girl


----------



## Luisa

I'm right there with you!!


----------



## sassy

I'm stalking the thread too. I never had babies so this is so exciting to me. Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Luisa

sassy said:


> I'm stalking the thread too. I never had babies so this is so exciting to me. Fingers crossed!!!!


It's my first time!!! What an adventure!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

You're going to love it... it's truly a miracle


----------



## HoukFarms

I also have been secretly stalking this thread and if it were me and my doe had pushed all of that out I would see if she's open and go in ... That doesn't look regular to me ? Anyone else


----------



## sassy

Keep us up to date. Post pictures soon as they are born!!! ;-)


----------



## Luisa

Nothing yet...?!? Should I be nervous?


----------



## HoukFarms

I would go in and see tbh


----------



## HoukFarms

Any update?


----------



## Luisa

I'm not home yet. I will be home in 30 or so...


----------



## Luisa

She was fine before I left an hour ago.


----------



## Luisa

She's happy as a clam. I bought basil as someone told me it was a natural inducer. When I brought her food out she was excited and ready to eat. No streaming or anything. We shall see.


----------



## Luisa

sassy said:


> Keep us up to date. Post pictures soon as they are born!!! ;-)


I will.


----------



## kenzie

I have also been secretly stalking this thread
Any babies yet!?!??


----------



## HoukFarms

Any news?


----------



## sassy

Waiting sooo patiently!!!!


----------



## Luisa

No news. I spoke with a vet although they don't live in my city as well as a couple members on this forum I was told to put fingers in there and if it didn't feel anything she wasn't in labor just quite yet. I didn't feel anything. I don't have any vets in my area that service goats as an emergency. Most vets in my area do equine. :/ to be honest what went from being super exciting just got kinda scary. I wasn't so nervous about it but seeing others that know goats nervous scares me... (Probably why I'm not checking this as often.) I know it's a reality. Nonetheless it's making me super anxious.


----------



## sassy

You will be ok. Many people on this forum are so helpful! All you have to do is ask they respond.... I'll just keep praying for all to be ok. Cause that's all I can do...


----------



## Luisa

sassy said:


> You will be ok. Many people on this forum are so helpful! All you have to do is ask they respond.... I'll just keep praying for all to be ok. Cause that's all I can do...


Thanks me too. I would think if she went into labor at any point because she's so far along I would know and there would be some sign. Because there's not I'm hanging calm. Maybe not the right choice but if not, I feel helpless.


----------



## HoukFarms

How is she?


----------



## Luisa

Super happy. I see the baby moving and can feel it kicking. I talked to my neighbor. She said the puddle was only about the size of a fist... In the picture it looked much bigger... Was it for sure the water? Someone else said mucous plug but I didn't know that was liquidy... So confused!


----------



## NubianFan

I doubt it was her water breaking or there would be kids by now I think. I could have been the mucous plug, did the neighbor actually see it happen? Or did they just find it?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Aawwww I'm so excited for you !!! As for the number of babies , I couldn't guess  let us know how it turns out and post pics !!!


----------



## Luisa

No she wasn't there. She saw it and took a picture and sent it to me. I had a 24 hour bug but went there as soon as I saw the message by that time it has dissolved but not disappeared. Some people called it the mucous plug but I didn't realize that could be so fluid like.


----------



## NubianFan

could have been. Is there any chance any other animals could have gotten in there. Are you sure it was even from her?


----------



## peggy

I agree, if it were her water breaking, then there should be more happening before now.


----------



## Luisa

I mean it's in the barn and all other critters were locked up so I'm 99 % sure.


----------



## NubianFan

It was most likely her mucous plug then.


----------



## Luisa

Thank goodness. It really worried me...! So should I expect within the next 10 days now?


----------



## goathiker

I think that she's on schedule for her end of Jan kidding date. I've had many of them lose their plugs a month before hand. 
Her rear udder really should fill before she kids.


----------



## Luisa

Thank goodness. It really worried me...! So should I expect within the next 10 days now?


----------



## Luisa

Thank you!!! You're making me feel sane!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

It sounds like you still have time, and could have been the mucus plug she lost  We have had does loose a lot of goo looking stuff weeks before they kidded. 
Just hang in there, and enjoy the anticipation  I love this time of year, waiting is never easy, but it's fun to anticipate those babies! Every time for us is like the first time.
We have 2 due on Tues, and are so very excited. 

BTW, the tail ligaments can come and go. It can be very frustrating too!
In fact, our doe that's due in a week didn't appear to have any at all this morning, but by evening I felt them, they are mushy, but still there.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have never in my life, ever had an animal keep me in suspense and on the edge of my seat, like a pregnant doe can :cheers:


----------



## Honeysuckle

Llamas. Llamas will drive you absolutely bonkers. Lol


----------



## sassy

This is so exciting. Everyone post pictures when they have little ones. I love to see them


----------



## PantoneH

Yes a friend of mine has alpacas and since i live a mile down from the farm they had me going out there all hours of the day lol


----------



## Luisa

Seriously!!! I am going nuts..!!! Hahaha. Happy that we figured it out and I can relax!!! Any time frame after losing the plug? Or am I still crazy?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Honeysuckle said:


> Llamas. Llamas will drive you absolutely bonkers. Lol


:snowlaugh:


----------



## sassy

Any little ones yet?


----------



## Luisa

I wish!!!


----------



## sassy

Dam.... I hope it's soon!


----------



## Luisa

Glad you're feeling my pain...!!!  I'm going to Hawaii from the 10-16. She'll obviously wait and have the little one(s) then.


----------



## Ride4ever

Oh you better bet she will. You better have someone you trust to watch you animals while your gone. Oh and I completely feel for you when you talk about not having a vet close by that knows goats. My friends all ask me why I never call a vet to look at my goats. The answer? Because I know more about goats than any vet within 50 miles of where I live. They all look at the goat and prescribe antibodies. Well I can do that and give them the shot without paying for anything. As for the goat. If she is comfortible then don't worry about it. If she was straining, breathing heavly, pushing and nothing was coming out, or laying down not moving then I would be concerned. However in your case I would just buckle down for the ride and just wait till some morning you will go out and find babies in the pen. Probably you will come home from Hawiaii and find babies in the pen. And remember this is the does first kidding with you so you don't know how she works. She could be the kinda doe that you check on her and she is doing nothing and you go out again in a half hr and there are kids already half dry in front of you. You just have to get to know you does pattern.


----------



## goathiker

Oh, I know, I'll go to Hawaii with you to keep you calm and my daughter can watch your goats...When should we expect our tickets???? :lol:


----------



## Luisa

Ride4ever said:


> Oh you better bet she will. You better have someone you trust to watch you animals while your gone. Oh and I completely feel for you when you talk about not having a vet close by that knows goats. My friends all ask me why I never call a vet to look at my goats. The answer? Because I know more about goats than any vet within 50 miles of where I live. They all look at the goat and prescribe antibodies. Well I can do that and give them the shot without paying for anything. As for the goat. If she is comfortible then don't worry about it. If she was straining, breathing heavly, pushing and nothing was coming out, or laying down not moving then I would be concerned. However in your case I would just buckle down for the ride and just wait till some morning you will go out and find babies in the pen. Probably you will come home from Hawiaii and find babies in the pen. And remember this is the does first kidding with you so you don't know how she works. She could be the kinda doe that you check on her and she is doing nothing and you go out again in a half hr and there are kids already half dry in front of you. You just have to get to know you does pattern.


 You don't even know how much I appreciate this message, it's always nice to hear encouraging words and know someone feels your pain (I still can't believe how hard it is to find a vet for goats)!! My husband is staying home (it's a wives trip) haha, and my neighbors who are in love with my girls will be home too! So they'll be in good hands and I'm sure if anything happens I will get tons of pictures and of course post them right away!!!


----------



## Luisa

goathiker said:


> Oh, I know, I'll go to Hawaii with you to keep you calm and my daughter can watch your goats...When should we expect our tickets???? :lol:


Haha!!! Love it!!! Tickets are I'm the mail!


----------



## Luisa

And she's been behaving so calm and happy, like her usual self. The only difference is she likes me... That's a cute new characteristic... Haha. But I think that could be because she's separated from her friend.  so I haven't been very worried yet because I too believe that if it was something urgent she would be showing me something.


----------



## kccjer

Yep. Remember my fiona? I kept checking knowing she was ready. She waited one hour after I had to leave for North Carolina and went into labor. Lmao. Hawaii? Yep...make sure someone will be there to check on her soon after you leave!


----------



## Luisa

Haha silly critters!!! I know I'll get bombarded with pictures if it does indeed happen!  that's the good news.


----------



## Ride4ever

Its also good for us. And I am glad I could be on help. I will probably start one of these threads myself when my first ones start going into labor.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Still waiting?? :hair: :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Tell her to hurry up !!! We're waiting


----------



## Luisa

Haha I know!!! Unfortunately there are no new signs to tell anyone of. She's happy as can be...! Waiting til I leave for vacation!


----------



## MsScamp

goathiker said:


> Oh, I know, I'll go to Hawaii with you to keep you calm and my daughter can watch your goats...When should we expect our tickets???? :lol:


:lol: :lol: I love it!


----------



## sassy

Still waiting. Tap tap tap


----------



## Luisa

Me too. Tap tap tap. Come quick 2014


----------



## sassy

Lol. It's 2014. Any babies????


----------



## Luisa

NOTHING.... Still. :/ I have to remember she can have them whenever... Just make sure they're healthy... But boy oh boy is that easier said than done!


----------



## sassy

I guess we have to have patience. ....... I do not do well waiting. Lol


----------



## Luisa

The sweet little thing(s) are kicking like crazy tonight. If nothing else I know they're alive and happy.


----------



## Ride4ever

Can't wait till those babies are born


----------



## Luisa

And this morning we're vicious and unafraid!!! Haha. I was petting her and thought I'd feel the baby cause it sounded like a good time but she started head butting me... A. Thank goodness she doesn't have horns... And B. She's too big to be nasty!!!


----------



## sassy

Lol. She will be a playful momma. Wish she would hurry up. ;-)


----------



## Ride4ever

yeah really, but you can/\'t rush these things


----------



## sassy

I know ;(.


----------



## Darlaj

How are things today? Hope all is well


----------



## Luisa

She's just been really touchy. She's letting me pet and itch her left side but her right side she gets a little angry and starts trying to head butt me. Her milk bags haven't really filled in... I'd imagine they should start getting bigger any day now... I'm not really sure...!


----------



## sassy

When is she due???


----------



## Luisa

Well the lady said end of this month but she wasn't totally sure... So, neither am I.


----------



## Overplugged

Luisa,

From the banner hanging in your barn it looks like you're in Cave Creek. If so, then you might want to look up Dr. Lee Chatham. He knows goats very well. I never have to have him come out anymore--he gives great instructions over the phone for most of the basic goat issues. 

We're in Gilbert, ourselves, and we have a doe just about to pop too. I'm on watch while my husband snores away.

Good luck!


----------



## Ride4ever

Well If the lady happened to be right then shes sounds like she is on time. Her udder could bag up and still not be ready to kid. I have does that I KNOW are not due until March, yet they are beginning to get udders. It depends on the goat.


----------



## Luisa

Overplugged said:


> Luisa,
> 
> From the banner hanging in your barn it looks like you're in Cave Creek. If so, then you might want to look up Dr. Lee Chatham. He knows goats very well. I never have to have him come out anymore--he gives great instructions over the phone for most of the basic goat issues.
> 
> We're in Gilbert, ourselves, and we have a doe just about to pop too. I'm on watch while my husband snores away.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you!!!! I will look him up so I have someone to call just in case!


----------



## Luisa

Ride4ever said:


> Well If the lady happened to be right then shes sounds like she is on time. Her udder could bag up and still not be ready to kid. I have does that I KNOW are not due until March, yet they are beginning to get udders. It depends on the goat.


That's what I'm thinking and hoping for..!!!  but I just want babies now!


----------



## Ride4ever

I know. They are so fun, though a lot of work. Plan to lose some sleep. So do you have any ideas on what you want to name these baby/babies?


----------



## Luisa

Ride4ever said:


> I know. They are so fun, though a lot of work. Plan to lose some sleep. So do you have any ideas on what you want to name these baby/babies?


I want a boy named sue. And well see once they're here. I have petunia and Talula so I'm sure my next one will have to have a funny name too... My donkey is Walter...


----------



## Ride4ever

He looks like he doesn't like that name. lol. Do you have other equine? It looks like it from the pics. And a boy named Sue sounds cool. I love strange names. I want to name twin girls Shira and Sasha. and I like the name Hersey's and Victor.


----------



## Luisa

Ride4ever said:


> He looks like he doesn't like that name. lol. Do you have other equine? It looks like it from the pics. And a boy named Sue sounds cool. I love strange names. I want to name twin girls Shira and Sasha. and I like the name Hersey's and Victor.


Walter loves his name.  but yes. I have 2 quarter horses, 1 appy and a draft.  I just happened to get an awesome photo of the donkey biting with the draft. They are inseparable. Love each other tons! My dog and donkey love each other a ton as well! Could play for hours.


----------



## Ride4ever

Oh cool! I love horses. Drafts are a favorite of mine. I had a draft pony(purebred Haflinger to be exact), but I lost him in November to Colic. What kind of draft?


----------



## Luisa

His mom is half Clydesdale half appy and his sire is a shire. He's a great horse!!! Sorry about your loss. It's always super hard losing our gentle giants.


----------



## Ride4ever

Thank you. That is an interesting combonation for a draft. How many hands is he? Do you ride any of your horses or are they pets?


----------



## Luisa

They are all broke to ride… But they are more my husbands hobby than my own… The draft horse is coming five years old and he is over 17 hands… He still has growth spurts so I don't know what his final height will be.


----------



## Ride4ever

That is tall. I bet that will be fun and he still has room to grow! So hows that pretty (and troublesome) goat doing? though I imagine if there was any change that you would have told us. :grin:


----------



## Luisa

She's just getting super feisty.  I'm getting super frustrated!!! She's not bagging up at all but I know I feel the baby kicking away!!! Hopefully she'll wait til I get back from my trip at this point...!!! Or I'll be really sad to miss it. haha


----------



## Ride4ever

With all this work you better be there to see it! lol


----------



## Luisa

Amen. Exactly how I feel... But she is a doe... And from what I see they're not nice when it comes to laboring when we ask them to.


----------



## Ride4ever

Yeah. I know. I am going to do a 4-H project on kidding and while I should have 12+ chances to see goats have kids, last year I missed every ONE of the kiddings. It was a real letdown. And now I have to be out there with a camara!!! Not easy!


----------



## Luisa

well, I would have to assume that she is finally thinking about giving me my "kid(s)"...!! haha, no streaming, and her milk hasn't come in yet.. but boy oh boy is she really becoming nasty... part of me likes it because she finally has a personality aside from hiding behind my other goat and sitting in the corner afraid of me... Now hopefully she wait 9 more days for me to come back from my trip... you know, for moral support!!!


----------



## Ride4ever

Yes. SHE MUST WAIT!!! With all the work you NEED to be there. Though she probably will go while you're gone.  Not hiding is better. you know I once had a doe that was soooo scared of me you could not get near her, but as her pregancy went on and particually after she had kids she was much more trusting(or maybe more mature.) either way it was good. This doe was a 50% Lamancha, 25& Nubian, and 25% Boar.


----------



## Luisa

Day one of vacation... Still no baby!!!! I'm winning!!!!


----------



## sassy

I hope she waits till you get back!!! Waiting still patiently lol


----------



## Luisa

I'm back!!!! She's wet down there but the discharge is not constant and it's a cream colored goo. Maybe more mucus! Her bag hasn't filled up yet. But she is being nasty!!! She used to be the victim she is now the abuser. Head butting away... She is also mounting my other doe... Is this normal?


----------



## Luisa

And they are separate. I just let them play for a few hours everyday! I'm always there to make sure it's not getting too rough...!


----------



## Ride4ever

YAY!!! she waited!! Good. I am waiting for my own goats to have babies(anytime now). Goats are herd animals and like to be together so that sounds like a good idea. Can't wait to see babies!!!!


----------



## sassy

Hope your trip was wonderful. Now get this girl going!!!!! Lol


----------



## HoukFarms

When is she due?


----------



## Luisa

No idea. Lady said anytime end of this month early next. So I'm clueless of when. Hopefully she is pregnant and hopefully I get a baby. I'm quite confused!


----------



## sassy

You don't know if she's really pregnant??? ;(


----------



## Luisa

I mean I thought for sure she was. When I feel the right side i swear I feel a baby kicking. When I use the stethoscope i also swear I hear thumping inside that I don't feel on my other goat. It's totally different then my other goat... Even her back ligaments. But her bag has not filled and she hasn't given me a baby yet. So I'm really just feeling confused. I mean all signs say yes. I think I'm just feeling defeated since they're not here yet. :/


----------



## COgoatLover25

you should post current pics of the mom to be ( or not)
:-D


----------



## sassy

Yes. Post a picture


----------



## Luisa

Just saw this will tomorrow. But this was taken yesterday while she was trying to kill me. 




















The last ones my other goat just because she is so cute.  she's been deep not out the whole time if that makes sense. She has colostrum which is why I'm thrown off... Her vulva points down. I just don't know.


----------



## sassy

She doesn't look pregnant to me. But she is adorable! They both are.


----------



## fezz09

I would say not pregnant if she is due soon and not bagging up! My FF doe is due valentines day and she has been noticeably bagging up for well over a week!


----------



## ksalvagno

How do you know she has colostrum? If you are trying to get squirts of milk out, stop that. All you are doing is inviting bacteria into her udder every time you remove that plug and that could lead to mastitis.


----------



## Luisa

Well in the event she is not, the good news is I will get to choose my babies daddies!!!  I'm thinking I'll do boer. I like the build and personality of my boer more... Just saying!!!!


----------



## Luisa

I only did it once and it was over a month ago. My vet tech friend was over and just looking to see if she filled up at all. And colostrum came out. I have not touched her since.


----------



## Luisa

This is all from today.






y


----------



## janeen128

Well, I'm going with no, but has she come into heat? You could do a blood test and know for sure.


----------



## goathiker

Cloud pregnancy? That's where their body thinks they are pregnant but when the go into labor they just pass a ball of goo and then go on with their life. Didn't something like that happen a couple weeks ago?


----------



## kccjer

I had that happen with a ND a couple years ago. Even did an emergency c-section on her. No babies. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno

She doesn't look pregnant. That could be old milk that hasn't absorbed that you saw too.


----------



## Luisa

goathiker said:


> Cloud pregnancy? That's where their body thinks they are pregnant but when the go into labor they just pass a ball of goo and then go on with their life. Didn't something like that happen a couple weeks ago?


Well I have never heard about that. But there's a lot about goats I have never heard of. It sure is a bummer but kind of exciting at the same time to think I can now choose my own destiny for my baby girls kids!!!!! But she did pass a ball of goo!!! I thought it was water and slept in the barn!!!!


----------



## Luisa

kccjer said:


> I had that happen with a ND a couple years ago. Even did an emergency c-section on her. No babies.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


That's insane. Thankful for all of you so at least I don't feel SOOOO CRAZY!!!!! I already feel mostly crazy!!!  talk about a roller coaster.


----------



## COgoatLover25

My guess was right !!! She had none!! I win, what do I get?


----------



## Ride4ever

I admit that she doesn't appear very large, but couldn't she just be carrying one? And she is slightly low in her tummy which causes me to think it is possible. You could test her to be sure or you could just wait and see. I nessasarly see anything that makes me say "YES she is preggo", but I can't say that I am sure she isn't.


----------



## Luisa

Ride4ever said:


> I admit that she doesn't appear very large, but couldn't she just be carrying one? And she is slightly low in her tummy which causes me to think it is possible. You could test her to be sure or you could just wait and see. I nessasarly see anything that makes me say "YES she is preggo", but I can't say that I am sure she isn't.


I totally agree! It's exactly how I feel. No definitive answer! I'm going to give her 1 more month. If I don't have a baby, I'm going to bring her back to where I got her from. She was guaranteed or free breeding.  I liked that buck since he looked like her but black and white. If not I'll find another one I like. Ideally I'd love a boer cross. Love their personalities. I find her to be very skittish compared to my other one. But well see.


----------



## sassy

And the saga of the pregnant or not pregnant goes on. Lol. .


----------



## Luisa

sassy said:


> And the saga of the pregnant or not pregnant goes on. Lol. .


Haha!!!


----------



## Luisa

Goat saga continues yet again...! She's getting fatter and fatter. I might just be an expert goat feeder but I bought her in November. I guess at this point it's safe to say she could be due up until that point...?? I squeezed her teets this morning and she has colostrum still. She's not hard or sore... Not really sure what to think...?!?







Teets today.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128

You don't want to squeeze the teats, that introduces bacteria in there and opens her up for mastitis. Was what you squeezed out white or yellow? If it was white, it's not colostrum, most likely just old milk.


----------



## janeen128

Her bag should be a lot fuller then that. I'm thinking she's not preggo though..., her bag hasn't changed a bit since your old posts either... I hope I'm wrong...;-)


----------



## COgoatLover25

I agree with both of janeens posts


----------



## Luisa

It was a clear yellow liquid. My guess was colostrum. It looked totally different then the milk she had when I first for her back in November... I guess I'll just be patient and wait til April since that would be max latest and then possibly get my own buck. (I don't want to bring my girls anywhere... I like them right where they are!!!)


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

That is not colostrum. That is probably old milk.


----------



## janeen128

Luisa said:


> It was a clear yellow liquid. My guess was colostrum. It looked totally different then the milk she had when I first for her back in November... I guess I'll just be patient and wait til April since that would be max latest and then possibly get my own buck. (I don't want to bring my girls anywhere... I like them right where they are!!!)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


That's not colostrum. Colostrum is yellow (milky) stuff kind of like melted vanilla ice cream, and it's definitely not clear....


----------



## sassy

Well. We shall just wait and time will tell.......  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Luisa

So I know I'm crazy at this point. And I think I have witnessed 2-3 heat cycles. I really don't still think she is pregnant, however my mom bought me a little buckling for my birthday yesterday and today I put her and my other doe on a leash to let them interact but me be able to control the girls. He went straight for the boobs... (Such a man)... Since then she has been lactating... Normal? He now follows her around EVERYWHERE. They are still separated when not supervised.














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

